# Indoor shooting



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

The only one i know of for indoor is in mississauga.Check out www.classicalsport.com There are others outside the city also. Archers of caledon , York county bowmen.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

if cost isnt an issue i could get you a spot for under a grand


----------



## Stefan1 (Mar 14, 2011)

*70m indoor in Brampton*

There is also a place in Brampton at 107 Nugget Crt. Indoor up to 70 meters.
check out another form. Small fee for halve a day or be a member for the entire year.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1404311&highlight=70m+bob


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Yup, Brampon is a great place to shoot.


----------

